# Knitted Crossword Slouch Hat



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

I just received word from Andrews McMeel Publishing. I won second place for a design I submitted for their 2015 calendar. Last year, My Brilliant Twilight won first place. This year I took second with my Crossword Slouch Hat. Yay!

$3.00

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crossword-slouch-hat


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow Deb that is a great hat. You should have won first place. I am very pleased to know your work is being admired by so many. 
I just finished the musical bag. I have to attach the handles then felt and I will post my picture. Turned out great. Easy to follow instructions too.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Neat - This needs to be the next hat I make for my Mom. Before alzheimer's she was the queen of crossword puzzles, but she still loves wearing hats :thumbup: Thanks for sharing your design talent :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Good for you! I looked the other one up too - Both patterns are awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Congratulations, Deb!!! Both hats are on my list of "things to do"! We should do a KAL on one of these hats, too!!!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I love crossword puzzles, and absolutely adore this hat!


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you, everyone. I am game to do any kal whenever you want1 Also, BWTyler, I love your chihuaha!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is fabulous!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Deborah Tomasello said:


> I just received word from Andrews McMeel Publishing. I won second place for a design I submitted for their 2015 calendar. Last year, My Brilliant Twilight won first place. This year I took second with my Crossword Slouch Hat. Yay!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crossword-slouch-hat


Congrats. You deserved to win :thumbup: :thumbup: I made this hat for my daughter last year and I found some crossword fabric and made her a skirt to go with it. I forgot to mention that she ran a "crossword puzzle bee" in a Queens bookstore and the hat was the talk of the crowd.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

oooh, nice! I have done socks too...can't ever have too much crossword!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very cute hat! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats on another prize-winning design.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Brilliant - it's great to see a truly innovative design.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Fantastic! We have a celebrity on KP! Congrats!

Dont forget to include the price in your listing. I fixed it for you.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations Deb, I for one love your patterns.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Love it and you did a beautiful job.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. I didn't include the price because I was just tooting my horn a little here...not looking to promote or anything. But thank you, Vicki.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations and keep it up!!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Is this ever real good looking! It suit so many tastes. You are really talented.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats! A true artist in your designs!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Congratulations...that is quite an honor. Your hat would make a good match for Denise Sutherlands crossword bag.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Congratulations!! You should be very proud, you have quite a talent! I am a "follow the pattern" kind of gal, not confident at all about thinking outside the box when knitting except I am very good about picking out the yarn to use and I have been knitting for over 30 years!! So, I appreciate talent like yours so much!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

I've just become one of your newest fans and joining in the celebration, I'd also like to congratulate you!

Well deserved!

Pearl


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you to all of you. I am so glad you like it!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is brilliantxx


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> .


Very nice, way to go Deborah!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Fun hat.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Congratulations. Lovely to see your talents acknowledged. Both are on my to do list.. Keep being creative.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow! is lovely.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Now that is original and unique. Congrads. :idea: :idea: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

